# Cory breeding question



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

Corys have been doing the mating dance for a week or so. Female is now laying eggs all over the tank. I don't have a spare tank for a breeder tank, I've collected some eggs and put them in a breeder net. Should I add some moss or random leaves or something?*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't need to put anything in the net. Just make sure it has plenty of flow. If possible put an airstone beneath the net.


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

Airstone under net. Keeping fingers crossed. =)


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

Woke up this morning. Checked cory eggs. Two are gone? Maybe hatched or just rolled under the plastic edge of the breeder net, BUT one is in the process of hatching! Thought it was a fry... which I guess it is, but on closer inspection it's more like an egg with a tail. =P Very excited. There's two leaves floating in there that have 5 and 2 eggs respectively attached to them. In hindsight I should have scraped them off cause I'm too chicken at this point to flip them over to see what's happening. I powdered some spirulina flake and sunk a pinch to the bottom of the net. Unfortunately I'm racing sailboats all day so I won't be able to monitor progress or pick up some liquifry (spelling?) until later. I know the babies are fragile and it's highly unlikely that all 10 will survive to adulthood (assuming they all hatch as well) so I'm just going to roll with it. Big thanks to susankat for the timely tip on the airstone. Any words of wisdom on raising the fry?


----------

